# Karate girl kicks her way out of molesters



## Zangetsu (Sep 8, 2015)

Hat's off to her bravery and self-defense 

*Source:* Karate girl kicks her way out of molesters? clutches - The Times of India


----------



## Flash (Sep 8, 2015)

I don't know whether to believe it or not when news comes like this. Sometimes the girls are really victims and sometime they take advantage of the situation and make the boys as victim (Ex:Jasleen Kaur,Rohtak sisters). If these boys are truly the molesters and as the witnesses says, i truly admire the bravery of the little girl.


----------



## Minion (Sep 8, 2015)

All news channels are showing this crap all over on tv and now its posted in digit. I don't believe this kind of news any more after jasleen & rohtak Sisters.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 8, 2015)

tired of these double standards shiz, oh you kicked the crap out of 2 drunks, well good for you, here's a cookie ..


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2015)

Minion said:


> All news channels are showing this crap all over on tv and now its posted in digit. I don't believe this kind of news any more after jasleen & rohtak Sisters.



Haah...this time another Girl from New Delhi 

Powerpuff girl kicks snatcher, lands him in jail


----------



## Flash (Sep 10, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Haah...this time another Girl from New Delhi
> 
> Powerpuff girl kicks snatcher, lands him in jail


What's with these girls nowadays.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 10, 2015)

cooool


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 10, 2015)

such an incident took place years back in my small paternal town too, where a girl out with her mother 'shopping' for vegetables in the mkt. gave some practical lessons to a couple of low-lives in Karate-chops. what boys and girls, such hearty incidents are few and far in between i suppose, and should be welcomed anyway.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 10, 2015)

Commendable only if the guys really were molesters.

Otherwise, if you are just minding your business and some girls come and beat you up, who will side with you then?


----------



## Minion (Sep 11, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Haah...this time another Girl from New Delhi
> 
> Powerpuff girl kicks snatcher, lands him in jail



Seems like Delhi girls are very inspired from kickass movie.


----------



## Flash (Sep 11, 2015)

Muzaffarnagar to shame eve-teasers by putting them in a cage | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## Vyom (Sep 14, 2015)

Fake or not, if news like stops even one one case of molestation (due to fear or whatever) I think it's worth it.


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Jan 11, 2016)

Good Job.


----------

